# Gold everywhere!



## kane333 (May 7, 2013)

This device has a nice amount of gold throughout. I couldn't believe it when I first looked inside.














Sure wish I could find more of these. All of the traces are gold.
















It's still a working device so I won't be tearing it apart to get all the gold out.


----------



## jmdlcar (May 7, 2013)

Do you know what it might be? And it dose look nice.

Jack


----------



## rusty (May 7, 2013)

Looks like trunk mounted amp, I find these at the landfill often


----------



## etack (May 8, 2013)

rusty said:


> Looks like trunk mounted amp, I find these at the landfill often



Some of the homemade or "improved"amps use gold and silver mylar caps. Something to look out for.

this is just one brand there are others too.

http://www.partsconnexion.com/capacitor_film_mundorf_sgo.html

Eric


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (May 8, 2013)

*my thought* i will weight in on this item, i would pay 12.50 for the item as is. perhaps 20 for working. it has power supply components, of quality, to TDK coils, inductor is salvageable. n at least ten dollars of gold foil salvage , at 50 percent recovery. nice unit, ten or more would make a good evening recovery project.


----------



## grance (May 8, 2013)

most of the big name stuff uses the hi quality componets like Rockford fosgate, kicker, PPI JL audio and so on. Piramid, Legacy and low end stuff not so much. The hi quality one are hard to find there worth sending back to the factory and getting refiberished.


----------



## kane333 (May 8, 2013)

The make is a Phoenix Gold Sapphire. You can just make it out on the wires. I believe the model is Sa1.5 and working units a running about $150 on fleecebay.


----------



## grance (May 8, 2013)

nice I havnt seen much Phonix Gold stuff aroud in a while back in the late 90's they were one of the best amp you could buy a common set up was JL subs and ether PPI amps or PG. Thats back when the DB record was in the mid 150's now its around 183 i think. 180+ db is unimaginably loud thats like space shuttle luanch level noise

Correction 181 is the record with 4 18inch digital designs subs and 8 digital designs amps


----------

